# Karma under saddle



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Oh gawd... *runs and hides*


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Karma is absolutely gorgeous! And Lola is just too cute :].


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She looks great under saddle, Indy. 

She'd look better in _English_ tack, though. :wink:


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

We're working on it  I probably won't be able to fit anything more than a single buttcheek in the saddle she has now LOL!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> She'd look better in _English_ tack, though. :wink:


I totally agree!

She looks like a very understanding critter. 

Love how Lola helped.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like you got quite a good deal on her. I would have to disagree about the tack though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm with Kevin, I think she looks great western . She looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, she would be so pretty in my English saddle...in my arena...on my farm...next to Izzy. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> Oh, she would be so pretty in my English saddle...in my arena...on my farm...next to Izzy. :lol:


She would fit well at my place too. I already have two appys so she would feel right at home.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I bet she would look fabulous in both Western and English tack. Looks like she would make a great all around horse.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think she would look great in either tack. She looks like she is coming along nicely!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow I wonder why they didn't ride her through the auction? She's beautiful!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Because she was already in the kill pen, Joe. They don't bother showing those horses. You don't know what you're getting when you buy out of the kill pen. Amanda just lucked out big time that Karma was broke to saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice horse! Congrats!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

The guy that brought her in had brought in darn near all of the horses in the pen with her (auction house confirmed this today). I don't think he honestly knew anything about the horses at all and figured he would get what he could out of them. 

I truly have lucked out both times at the auction but Indy deserves the credit. I am still learning and don't have a firm grasp on what to look for just yet. Both times she has picked out 3-5 horses that could work and then ranked them in the order she feels would work best. Rain and Karma were both her #1 picks and you guys see the end results


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea, aww thanks. heh heh I assume Lola came in with all the ponies she was in the pen with, was she from the same seller or a different one? Or has her paperwork come yet?

(I ask because Lola is so attached to Karma - but horses bond in a trailer ride together too so it might just be that.)


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I don't know about Lola. I can call back on Monday and ask. The guy I talked to just said he knew that pretty much that entire pen came from that guy in MI. They do seem quite attached


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like the markings on this horse! Great find!


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice!

How big is she? We have been looking for an Appy but most are like 14.2.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She "looks" taller than she actually is, because she's a bit thin and is very leggy. We sticked her at 14.3 hh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! I really would have guessed her at almost a hand taller than that.:shock:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Smrobs, exactly, I would have too, even standing next to her she feels taller than that. But my measuring stick is the real accurate type. She just has that tall horse build lol.

I guess it doesn't give a real accurate view in the pictures where I'm on her because Amarea's stirrups are way short for me lol. But I'm 5'9 and don't look super out of place on her either, I usually tend to look enormous on any horse under 15.3 hh


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

I would have guessed 15+. 

My husband and I are both 5'9 and we have one kid that is 6'3. So we look for bigger horses.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Remi said:


> I would have guessed 15+.
> 
> My husband and I are both 5'9 and we have one kid that is 6'3. So we look for bigger horses.


Haha I understand that one! That's why my primary rider is 16.3 hh!


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm usually not a fan of Appaloosas, but Karma is gorgeous.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

We have been casually looking for a 15.2-16 hand Appy. My husband really wants a colorful one. lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Remi, you can always hit the black friday auction at shipsy! (Both Karma, and Amarea's other appy, Rain, were from there) :lol: There are always quite a few appaloosas, even at the weekly sales.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i want i want!! she makes me drool because she's sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

If she's missing don't come to Walesboro okay? LOL!:mrgreen:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Wowsa she's gorgeous! I don't usually like Appys, but I'm totally digging the sabino/splash going on there! She's gorgeous!

I think she'd look great in any tack, haha but she does look like a tall leggy English horse right now!


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

wow she looks great. So much prettier now than that yucky old kill pen she was in. You guys did an awesome job picking her out.
Lola looks so cute, you'll have loads of fun with her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Remi said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How big is she? We have been looking for an Appy but most are like 14.2.


You must be saying most you have looked at (vs most appys in general).

:wink:


----------

